
Chief Justice John Roberts says Americans may 'take democracy for granted' - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/31/politics/john-roberts-judiciary-democracy/index.html
======
defterGoose
I take it for stolen. Thats what you call it when political influence is
bought legally.

------
viburnum
Roberts struck down the voting rights act.

~~~
viburnum
[http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/01/john-roberts-
american...](http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/01/john-roberts-americans-
take-democracy-for-granted.html)

------
Data_Junkie
They take it as largely ineffective.

------
pravda
Take democracy for granted?

The United States isn't a democracy!

